# My Pierogie Fatty!



## stauf (May 20, 2013)

Hello all!  Well since my wife and I love to fix up a pan of pierogies with onions and cheese, I just couldn't resist the urge to make a pierogie fatty. So here it is. This is made of the standard ingredients, bag of Mrs T's pierogies, some onions, cheese and bacon wrap.













Ingredients.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






So, let's get on with it. First I rolled out the sausage.













The roll out.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






Then I added the onions.













some onions.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






And then the cheese, of course.













Cheese.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






Now the pierogies. I had to think about this one, cuz I wanted the pierogies to be rolled a particular way.













FirstRollup.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






I tried it like this, but found out that the pierogies wouldn't roll up without tipping over and losing their position. So I improvised a little....













SecondRollUp.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






I used a bamboo skewer to hold the pierogies in place, so they wouldn't fall over while I rolled this baby up!

Sorry, but I didn't take any pics of the bacon weave, so here it is ready to go.













Wrappedup.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






So into the smoker it goes, by now my mouth is watering, just in anticipation of a great lunch!













Inthesmoker.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






So I smoked this at 235 until Internal reached 160 or so. I used a blend of apple and maple wood pellets.













Ontheplate.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






And the money shot! All done ready to be devoured!













FinishProduct.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






And there ya have it! My first pierogie fatty, and I'll bet ya, not the last. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm going to do some experimentation on the way I prepare these and see if it improves them any.

So stay tuned!!!!


----------



## rstr hunter (May 20, 2013)

Interesting.  Looks like it turned out well.  How was it?


----------



## woodcutter (May 20, 2013)

That is awesome! I have a few family members that would dig into those. Great Idea!


----------



## themule69 (May 20, 2013)

love the weave. looks great

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 20, 2013)

Very creative method of making the rolling easier to get a nice presentation! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great!...JJ


----------



## twigertwig (May 21, 2013)

Looks great! I'll be right over!


----------



## addicted 2smoke (May 21, 2013)

Wow looks great. I will be trying this soon.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 21, 2013)

Looks great!!!! Where's the homemade pierogies, LOL? Love pierogies with butter and onions. Ex father in law and I used to make about 250 every year on Good Friday.


----------



## travisb (May 21, 2013)

Looks great! Was that 1lb of sausage you used?


----------



## mrchuckierock (May 21, 2013)

Wow...I have to try this recipe...my family loves pierogies so this would be a HUGE hit in my house. Looks awesome man making me really really hungry


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 21, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## pearlheartgtr (May 21, 2013)

Now, that's inventive! I gotta try one of these.


----------



## kathrynn (May 21, 2013)

Looks really good!

Kat


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

test


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

test


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

Rstr Hunter said:


> Interesting.  Looks like it turned out well.  How was it?


It turned out real nice. Only thing I'd do different next time, would be to put more cheese on it, dice the onions, and add some pats of butter. But all in all it was very tasty!


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That is awesome! I have a few family members that would dig into those. Great Idea!


Thanks Woodcutter. I'm sure your family will like it as well.


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

themule69 said:


> love the weave. looks great
> 
> David


Thanks Dave!


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very creative method of making the rolling easier to get a nice presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ. I think that getting a good presentation is half the battle.


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

twigertwig said:


> Looks great! I'll be right over!


Come on over, I'm just down the road a bit. Last house on the left


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks great!!!! Where's the homemade pierogies, LOL? Love pierogies with butter and onions. Ex father in law and I used to make about 250 every year on Good Friday.


Now YOU'RE making me hungry..... homemade pierogies mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

travisb said:


> Looks great! Was that 1lb of sausage you used?


Thanks, I believe it was closer to 1.5 lbs of sausage though.


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

MrChuckieRock said:


> Wow...I have to try this recipe...my family loves pierogies so this would be a HUGE hit in my house. Looks awesome man making me really really hungry


Glad I could help the ole hunger pangs grow a bit.


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat!


----------



## kjbrown20 (May 21, 2013)

How long did that take to cook? It looks AWESOME!


----------



## stauf (May 22, 2013)

kjbrown20 said:


> How long did that take to cook? It looks AWESOME!


I don't really recall how long it took to cook. I just cook them until the IT is above 160. It was probably a couple of hours though.


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 22, 2013)

Looks very nice indeed.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..............points for sure....


----------



## kenmus (May 23, 2013)

LOOKS GREAT....got a ?. whats a pierogie?. nerver heard of it, {which is nuthing new for me.} i like fatties an want to try one of these. thanks, ken


----------



## ats32 (May 24, 2013)

Great idea!

kenmus- a pierogi is a Polish/Eastern European dumpling that is stuffed. Different stuffings include everything from cheese, mashed potatoes, meat, and even fruit for sweet treat pierogi.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow. I gotta try that


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm so impressed with all this Fatty action! That looks so intricate and interesting and fun! Great job!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## shannont (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm thinking a butter dipping sauce would make this over the top insane - I love your pierogie fatty idea all good things rolled into one - supreme!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2013)

S.O.B.  How did I miss this jewel of a fattie....... you got my attention.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   perogie's have been made in my family for generations. Sour cream in the dough with potatoes onions and cheese..... As a child we would look for the blueberry filled perogies and leave them to the grown ups... now I'm the grown up I think and their my favorite... I haven't made perogies in yrs...... been buying the store bought which are pretty good for what it is but there's nothing like home made..... Nice fattie invention


----------



## radioguy (Dec 27, 2013)

Great idea for a fatty.  Pierogi dinner for Christmas Eve is a tradition in the Radio house.  Radio Gal made up over 200 to feed the clan this year. Tater/cheese and sauerkraut filled.  Need to put some browned butter and onions in there.

Thanks for the bump Boyko....going to raid the fridge now!!

RG.


----------



## dj mishima (Dec 29, 2013)

Interesting!  Did you par-boil the pierogies before you made the fatty?  Those are frozen, right?


----------



## stauf (Dec 29, 2013)

Dj Mishima said:


> Interesting!  Did you par-boil the pierogies before you made the fatty?  Those are frozen, right?


Actually, I boiled them till done, then let them cool before putting them in the fatty.


----------



## workoutchamp (Jun 1, 2014)

My wife, Cindy followed this to a T - except, she used two pounds of sausage - in 1 one gallon bag.  She put the pierogies in warm water, so they weren't frozen, but not boiled - they get too soft.  Followed it to a T - skewer and all.  Our guests went nuts.  

She did two - Provolone, spinach and onion with one pound of sausage (it was small and done sooner) and this pierogie one.

Thank you STAUF!













SausagePierogieFatty.jpg



__ workoutchamp
__ Jun 1, 2014


----------



## oldeboone (Jun 1, 2014)

It must be a Pennsylvania thing !!!!   Ernie


----------



## boykjo (Jun 1, 2014)

"that" looks delicious... She did a nice job..............


----------



## stauf (Jun 1, 2014)

workoutchamp said:


> My wife, Cindy followed this to a T - except, she used two pounds of sausage - in 1 one gallon bag.  She put the pierogies in warm water, so they weren't frozen, but not boiled - they get too soft.  Followed it to a T - skewer and all.  Our guests went nuts.
> 
> She did two - Provolone, spinach and onion with one pound of sausage (it was small and done sooner) and this pierogie one.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, thanks for the nice comment


----------



## stauf (May 20, 2013)

Hello all!  Well since my wife and I love to fix up a pan of pierogies with onions and cheese, I just couldn't resist the urge to make a pierogie fatty. So here it is. This is made of the standard ingredients, bag of Mrs T's pierogies, some onions, cheese and bacon wrap.













Ingredients.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






So, let's get on with it. First I rolled out the sausage.













The roll out.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






Then I added the onions.













some onions.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






And then the cheese, of course.













Cheese.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






Now the pierogies. I had to think about this one, cuz I wanted the pierogies to be rolled a particular way.













FirstRollup.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






I tried it like this, but found out that the pierogies wouldn't roll up without tipping over and losing their position. So I improvised a little....













SecondRollUp.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






I used a bamboo skewer to hold the pierogies in place, so they wouldn't fall over while I rolled this baby up!

Sorry, but I didn't take any pics of the bacon weave, so here it is ready to go.













Wrappedup.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






So into the smoker it goes, by now my mouth is watering, just in anticipation of a great lunch!













Inthesmoker.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






So I smoked this at 235 until Internal reached 160 or so. I used a blend of apple and maple wood pellets.













Ontheplate.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






And the money shot! All done ready to be devoured!













FinishProduct.jpg



__ stauf
__ May 20, 2013






And there ya have it! My first pierogie fatty, and I'll bet ya, not the last. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm going to do some experimentation on the way I prepare these and see if it improves them any.

So stay tuned!!!!


----------



## rstr hunter (May 20, 2013)

Interesting.  Looks like it turned out well.  How was it?


----------



## woodcutter (May 20, 2013)

That is awesome! I have a few family members that would dig into those. Great Idea!


----------



## themule69 (May 20, 2013)

love the weave. looks great

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 20, 2013)

Very creative method of making the rolling easier to get a nice presentation! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great!...JJ


----------



## twigertwig (May 21, 2013)

Looks great! I'll be right over!


----------



## addicted 2smoke (May 21, 2013)

Wow looks great. I will be trying this soon.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 21, 2013)

Looks great!!!! Where's the homemade pierogies, LOL? Love pierogies with butter and onions. Ex father in law and I used to make about 250 every year on Good Friday.


----------



## travisb (May 21, 2013)

Looks great! Was that 1lb of sausage you used?


----------



## mrchuckierock (May 21, 2013)

Wow...I have to try this recipe...my family loves pierogies so this would be a HUGE hit in my house. Looks awesome man making me really really hungry


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 21, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## pearlheartgtr (May 21, 2013)

Now, that's inventive! I gotta try one of these.


----------



## kathrynn (May 21, 2013)

Looks really good!

Kat


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

test


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

test


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

Rstr Hunter said:


> Interesting.  Looks like it turned out well.  How was it?


It turned out real nice. Only thing I'd do different next time, would be to put more cheese on it, dice the onions, and add some pats of butter. But all in all it was very tasty!


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That is awesome! I have a few family members that would dig into those. Great Idea!


Thanks Woodcutter. I'm sure your family will like it as well.


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

themule69 said:


> love the weave. looks great
> 
> David


Thanks Dave!


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very creative method of making the rolling easier to get a nice presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ. I think that getting a good presentation is half the battle.


----------



## stauf (May 21, 2013)

twigertwig said:


> Looks great! I'll be right over!


Come on over, I'm just down the road a bit. Last house on the left


----------

